# RAF museum Cosford airshow 2013 pics



## rochie (Jun 10, 2013)

ok Terry and i attended this years airshow at the RAF museum Cosford.

my Daughter and i were a little late as so many people turned up that they were turned away unless you had a pre booked ticket !
we sat in a traffic jam for 4 hours just 6 miles from the airfield ( have a sun burned right arm to prove it ) !!!!
we missed the first few acts but saw most of what i wanted to see, saw the Sea Fury from the car as i was parking !

a good day was had by all even though it was a little chaotic i think due to the massive number of people attending and i think the show organisers were a little caught out by the numbers.

so on with the pics and once again my little Fuji bridge camera did me proud.

as i said we missed the first few displays and arrived just as the F-86 Sabre was flying 












BBMF Spitfire PR XIV
















BBMF Hurricane IIC made to look like a MkI


----------



## rochie (Jun 10, 2013)

BBMF Lancaster


----------



## rochie (Jun 10, 2013)

all three BBMF planes together


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 10, 2013)

Great photos!


----------



## rochie (Jun 10, 2013)

cheers mate

Lynx Mk7, and no some pics are not the wrong way up the Helicopter is !


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Karl. It always amazes me how a helicopter can go upside down.


----------



## rochie (Jun 10, 2013)

thanks

Red Arrows











Chinnok, Apache and C-130


----------



## rochie (Jun 10, 2013)

the star of the show !


----------



## rochie (Jun 10, 2013)

more Vulcan ending with my favorite picture.


----------



## rochie (Jun 10, 2013)

last few odds and sods.


























BBMF Dakota











Sally B











Spitfire PR XI going home


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 10, 2013)

Fantastic pic shooting Karl and great to see the Vulcan in full flight. You did well my friend and look at all that blue sky, all your summer has come in one hit.


----------



## rochie (Jun 10, 2013)

cheers mate it was a good day and seeing, hearing and feeling the Vulcan again was a massive highlight for me, impressed April as well !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2013)

Dam, the Vulcan is one sexy aircraft!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 10, 2013)

Excellent shots Karl! Looks like the weather and performers all pulled out the stops for you.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 10, 2013)

Karl............................the last shot of the Vulcan...................ROCKS.
You did excellent sir! Very nice set of photos.:notwothy:


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 10, 2013)

Love the Lanc!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2013)

Great stuff Karl! 
I'm still sorting through the 800+ shots I took with the two cameras - a lot of trial and error with the new Nikon, with some puzzling results for what I _thought_ the camera was set on, but some usable stuff too.
As Karl mentioned, the organisers were caught out, with chaos on the roads, and the field absolutely packed with cars and people. Regrettably,the majority of the crowd seemed to be 'locals', with little or no interest in aviation, just there for a day out. It was impossible to get anywhere near the display crowd line, with pathways blocked by picnic tables and chairs back for 300 metres or so, so some shots were taken from around 300 metres away from the fence line at best, near the runway threshold, with most of mine from 500 to 800 metres, or much more, from the fence line. (the display axis was about 350 to 400 metres from the crowd line).
The show seemed to start early, as Mick and I were arriving, and any commentary was impossible to hear from our locations, but I've just found out that a certain Captain Wales, aka Prince Harry, was displaying in the Apache, apparently announced to the crowd just seconds before his display!
Here's a few of my shots for starters, not in display sequence, and I'll post more as I sort them. And yes, I know the props have been 'frozen' on the first ones - I was experimenting with various camera settings! 
Anyway, here's the Yak display team, and the BBMF's Dakota.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 10, 2013)

Good ones Terry! Who's the bloke in the C-47?

One thing I learned from Gary when I was a Dux was to set the camera to a time value setting of 1/125 or so to get a nice prop blur. The C-47 looks perfect but the Yak props have stopped. Otherwise, excellent pics and nicely framed - much better than mine but hope to get more practice next weekend in Hamilton.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks guys, and yes Andy, I mentioned the 'frozen' props on the Yaks in my post. The Yak pics were some of the early shots, and I was experimenting with various camera settings, starting on 'Auto', then moving to AF-C, with shutter priority and spot metering, then eventually to Auto focus mode, manual shutter and aperture.
It's the first time I've used the Nikon DSLR, and needed to find the best combination of settings for these conditions and action. The 70 to 300mm Sigma lens is a bit slow in AF-C mode, due to the auto re-focusing, so I found that, overall, the last mode mentioned was better, although the metering got fooled a few times with cloud backgrounds!
When I can afford to, I might get a Nikon 70 to 300mm or larger, with stabilisation, as the focusing is much faster than the Sigma - a must for fast-action work! (Oh to have the simplicity of a manual lens combined with a DSLR!).


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, I hear you. I have a Canon 70-300mm with image stabilization and it's a great feature, although the auto-focus did go squirrely on me on fast flypasts - pain in the a$$


----------



## rochie (Jun 11, 2013)

good stuff Terry, should do you well once you are used to the new camera and lenses.

thanks for the nice words on my shots guy's.

Terry i took just over 200 shots of just the flying displays, as you know we didnt have much time to look at the static displays, the only downside to the day really !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2013)

Yep, not including the stuff I took in the hangar, for Evan, I only have about 30 or so of the static displays. They were really spread out, from the east side of the field at the entrance, right off to the old dispersals past the western hangar, plus some stuff around the backs of the hangars and so on.
I'm sure I read that the flying display was due to start at 12.30, but it had started as we were going through the gate, at around 10.45. Mick and I thought the large models were a 'fill in', and that the Typhoon was just doing a bit before landing!
It was a good show as regards the flying, but the ground organisation, and the traffic control, were abysmal. Not being able to get closer to the flight line than 300 metres at best, and 500 metres on average, is not on, especially when pre-booked, and made worse by all those picnickers who were just there fort a day out!
Some of the 'acts' couldn't even be seen, such as the ground dispalys and Brendan O'Brien's stunt stuff landing on the car.
I saw on the 'net some of the reaction from local TV news and newspapers, commenting on the chaos on the roads, and lack of organisation, so it seems Mick and I were lucky approaching from the direction we did, with only about a 45 minute hold up on the roads, and about 15 minutes to actually get through the gate and parked.
The parking had gone t*ts up too, as we were supposed to be on the hard-standing to the front of where we were, and it still had lots of open space.
After so many years of being on 'air side' at air shows', I found it irritating, especially not being able to get anywhere near a reasonable spot for photography, but it was still a good day.
I'll post some more pics later tonight.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice pics guys. A shame it was so poorly organised. The times I've been it was easy getting in. I wonder what went wrong? They could have gotten an outside events management team to manage the site and parking etc, which usually ends up with F-ups somewhere along the line, especially if the events management people have not done airshows before.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2013)

Good shots Karl!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice pictures, guys!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2013)

Grant, I think it was a combination of the 75th anniversary of Cosford, the Vulcan and Red Arrows, and the first prolonged spell of good weather for around five years! 
The Police and the RAF personnel did a hard job well, but had to quickly pack in pre-paid ticket holders, turning away non ticket holders, as the field was at capacity. We had booked a Disabled car parking slot, on the tarmac, and got close, but on the grass. I wasn't going to make life even harder for the young RAF traffic marshall, so said nothing! And The majority of visitors seemed to be local, of the 'let's go for a day out' variety, milling around the stalls and fun fair, and packed along the flight line 200 metres deep, complete with tables, chairs, full lunch facilities, and, in a lot of cases, camper vans, motor homes and gazebos! At least half of these were not even aware there were aircraft in the air - unless they were noisy, like the Typhoon and Vulcan!
Talking of which, here's some shots of the star of the show. 
For those who have never seen a Vulcan in the air, you don't watch it - you _*experience*_ it!
The ground vibrates, the air rattles, and every car and house alarm in a radius of five miles is activated!!!


----------



## rochie (Jun 11, 2013)

those are great Dogsbody, must admit would of que'd all day just to see the Vulcan !

and this is not national pride but there is absolutely nothing like the Vulcan as it goes by !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2013)

I have to agree with that!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 12, 2013)

Great work Terry and Karl. Very good pictures.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 12, 2013)

Well, as long as you guys had a great time, and sounds like you both did regardless. The Vulcan pictures are superb! Third from top! Notice EADS getting a nice wee plug in the u/c door - "This Vulcan display was proudly brought to you by McDonalds..." I can just imagine what those Argie guys around Stanley must have thought when they saw that silhouette roaring over the field!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks Grant, and yes, despite the traffic, crowds, and relatively poor ground organisation, it was a great day out - and the first time I've been sun burned for many years!
As mentioned elsewhere, there were many and varied static displays, but as they were spread out right across the field, in small groups or individual displays, it was impossible to get to them all. But, here's a few of those I did get to see, with the Sepecat Jaguar being dominant.
RAF Cosford is actually now known as DCoAE Cosford - Defence College of Aeronautical Engineering, and is the main location for the training of RAF ground technical personnel. When the Jaguar fleet was retired in 2005, those that weren't disposed of to museums and private collectors went to the DCoAE, where they are used as instructional airframes, many of which are still 'live'. Over twenty were on display on various parts of the field, and the first four shots show some of them.
*Photos 5 and 6 * Show a Bloodhound fire control radar, cunningly disguised as a Bloodhound fire control radar, and the air to air missile itself, as part of the 'Cold War' display, whilst *photos 7 to 9 *show the Harrier hide, and the Harrier GR3, again part of the 'Cold War' display.
*Photo 10* Is the Embraer Tucano, the RAF's basic trainer for future fast jet pilots, in the current overall black 'trainer' scheme .
*Photo 11* Is the Apache which displayed with a certain Captain Wales as gunner, a chap better known as Prince Harry. This was only announced literally seconds before the display, and may have a link to the final photo.
I spotted the chap talking to the Red Arrows pilot in the VIP /Display Crews enclosure, adjacent to the runway threshold. He caught my attention as, apart from looking fit, with a military haircut and a deep tan, when everyone else had a 'normal' complexion, on such a hot day, he was the only person (in view at least) who kept his suit jacket buttoned. Closer examination through the zoom lens showed a distinctive outline beneath the jacket, which looked suspiciously like a harness for a MP5K, or Mini Uzi, but of course, I could be wrong ......
More pics tomorrow.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 13, 2013)

Excellent shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks Andy.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2013)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2013)

Continuing with a varied selection, the first five were literally 'snatched' just after we arrived, at around 11.00hrs, thinking the show hadn't yet started - otherwise, I would have taken more of the Typhoon!
The *RAF 'Falcons' *Parachute Display Team are all instructors from No.1 PTS, and normally use a Hercules. I saw a Cessna 'Caravan' circling, and thought it was a 'civvy' team, until the canopies deployed!
The *Typhoon II* gave a heck of a display - fast, agile, and _very_ noisy! These two shots were quickly snatched on auto.
The *Sea King* is one of the 22 Sqn SAR aircraft, as flown by Prince William, although not for much longer, as the RAF SAR service is being scrapped in 2015 and, after more than 70 years of Sterling service to military and civilian personnel, the operation will be taken over by Bristow Helicopters, an American company already operating services to and from the North Sea oil and gas rigs.
The *Jet Provost T5* used to be the RAF's basic trainer, until replaced by the Tucano.
The Army Air Corps *Lynx* goes up - then comes down!
This *Hercules* was on the air show schedule, but only made one low pass then bogged off - hence, again, a quick, snatched shot.
Another poor shot, on the wrong camera settings, was the only one useable of the spirited display by the *Pitts Special*, seen here falling through its own smoke trail.
Hope you're enjoying the photos - more to come.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd be very happy with those Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks Andy. They're reasonable, and acceptable for a first outing of the camera, but not up to standard yet. No doubt I'll get accustomed to the kit, but I'm already contemplating getting a 'faster' zoom lens, when, or if I can afford it (and justify it!).


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 13, 2013)

Lovely, Terry; very nice weather. Neat to see so many Jauguars, in particular, 16 Sqn's 'The Saint', or is it a repaint? I remember seeing that aircraft at Leuchars years ago!



> a Bloodhound fire control radar, cunningly disguised as a Bloodhound fire control radar



Indigo Corkscrew - caused a bit of a stoushie back when it was still on the secret list, when the official codename appeared as an answer in a cryptic crossword!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks Grant (and thanks Hugh - I missed your earlier reply!).
Far as I know, all the Jags are still in the original colours. Behind 'The Saint' are two more black Jags, one a T2, and there were some grey ones scattered around too.
Those that are used for mainly static instruction can be identified by their faded or worn colour schemes. 
Just six or seven years ago, I could have obtained one from MoD Disposal, via a friend who has the necessary purchasing licences and documents, for around £7,000. Would make a great garden ornament, but the problem is, I don't have a garden these days!!
I was reading about Bloodhound some time ago, not having taken much notice in the past, and it seems it was a good bit of kit in it's time.
I'll post a few of the many shots of the 'Scampton Darts Team' tomorrow, when I've sorted through the rest of the 800 photos. Thank heavens for digital - film processing would have cost a fortune!


----------



## Hotntot (Jun 14, 2013)

Superb shots Terry and Karl. Shame about the choas on the way in. Still, glad it didn't get in the way of a good day out (amongst the day trippers). 



> nuuumannn: I can just imagine what those Argie guys around Stanley must have thought when they saw that silhouette roaring over the field!



I think only one bomb hit the runway on the first run (out of twenty one dropped) when the big bird swept over but the surprise was certainly there and the point was made to the astonished Argentinians that they could be reached with heavy hitters. Despite the low hit rate the runway was, nevertheless, made unusable to the Argie jet fighters even if their supplier C130's could still land and four more 'Black Buck' raids took place against the Port Stanley airfield producing similar results. During the outward bound journey the Vulcan (one of two - the first of which had to turn back after the pilot noticed the cabin wasn't pressurising properly which they found out later was due to a perished window seal) was refuelled seven times and once on its return, now rid of its 1,0000lb bombs and the round trip was around 9000 miles. Some feat. 

To _experience_ it flying close up must be quite something.


----------



## rochie (Jun 14, 2013)

good stuff Dogsbody.

saw the Jet Provest arrive, the Sea king in it's staging area and the Falcons caravan and heard the Typhoon from the M54 traffic jam !

here's a shot of the local plod's helo monitoring the traffic taken by my Daughter.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2013)

Good shot from April there - was that taken from the car?!
Karl will probably agree that, not being able to get anywhere near the display crowd line, it wasn't possible to hear most of the commentary, so very often an 'act' would arrive unannounced to us, suddenly sweeping down the display axis before we knew it was coming! The shot of the Hercules shown earlier, is a typical example, and also the Typhoon II, which suddenly announced _itself_, with a great blast of sound! 
That one was at around 11.00 hrs - when we'd just got in, and were sure the display didn't start until 12.30 hrs!
I was also slightly dis-chuffed at having to get the hired 'Dalek' back by 17.00 hrs - especially after having to pay a 'donation' of £25, in advance of the show, to reserve it. When we eventually established a reasonable shooting location, at the runway western threshold, this was over a mile from where we'd parked, next to the truck where the hired electric scooter had to be returned to. Consequently, some of the 'acts' were performing as I made the slow return journey, meaning I was even further back from the display axis, with tents and trucks obscuring the view, and it also meant I had no time to look around the other static displays, or the trade stalls. The real p*ss*r was that the truck didn't finish packing up until 18.45, and was still there when we started to leave at 19.45!
Anyway, there's still more to come, and the next post will have a small(ish!) selection of the display by the 'Scampton Darts Team' - aka 'The Red Arrows', the RAF Aerobatic Display Team, once I've finished sorting a sequence from the many shots taken.


----------



## A4K (Jun 14, 2013)

Great shots guys! Especially love the Vulcan, Harrier and JP...

And a very big public THANKYOU to Mr. Airframes from me... I asked him for "some" detail shots of the Lincoln, and bugger me if he didn't take 51 of them!!! Many thanks again mate!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2013)

Heck, was it that many?!! No problem mate, you're more than welcome. And I managed to get out of the hangar just in time for the Rs end of the BBMF display!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2013)

Good shots guys!


----------



## rochie (Jun 14, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Good shot from April there - was that taken from the car?!



yep taken whilst sat on hard shoulder of M54


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks again Hugh, and nice work by April, Karl - looks like that's a nifty new camera she has there!
OK, and on with 'The Reds'. 
These few sequences were all taken from probably the worst possible location - half a mile away, and right behind the control tower - so some of the low-level stuff had a bl**dy great building in the way, resulting in me missing the cross-over by the 'Synchro Pair' !
More varied stuff to follow tomorrow.


----------



## A4K (Jun 15, 2013)

Great shots Terry! 
Saw the Red Arrows once in Ireland, just fantastic!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2013)

Some real nice shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks Evan and Wayne. I've almost sorted the next batch, but I'll post them some time tomorrow - got to go to the pub tonight (haven't been for a while - should be interesting!).


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2013)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## rochie (Jun 16, 2013)

a selection of my Daughter, Aprils shots from Cosford.


----------



## A4K (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice shots April!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2013)

Good shots there Karl!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2013)

Great pics April - I like that one of the Lynx taking off, with all the grass blowing around it.
I just managed to catch part of the display by the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight, as I came out of the main entrance to the Museum. The camera was still on the setting used previously, so too high a shutter speed, thus 'freezing' the props. The formation shots were taken from around half a mile away, snatched as the Lanc, Spit and Hurricane flew past, as were those of the Hurricane and Spitfire PR19, with the 'receding' shot of the Spit, and the Spit and Hurricane together, just caught as they overflew the museum whilst circling during the Lanc's display.
And Evan, this is the PR19 your uncle worked on at its last operational flight.


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2013)

Lovely shots Terry!

Re the Spit 19: same markings but not the same bird actually. The original 'The Last!' was PS888 of 81 (PR) Sqn, which later went to the Royal Thai Air Force as an instructional airframe (along with PS836, PS890, and PM630). No idea if anything remains of any of them...

Not sure which squadron the BBMF's PS915 served with, only that she was removed from PR work to serve in the Temperature and Humidity Flight (THUM) from June 1954, and was retired in 1957.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2013)

Oops! You're right Evan! She's marked as 'The Last', in dedication to PS888, but she (PS915) was the last to do THUM flights from Woodvale, and, without checking, I think it was either this one, or the other PR19 the BBMF used to have, now sold, which did the trials against the Lightning, in case of conflict with a country I can't remember, possibly Indonesia.


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2013)

I didn't know PS915 was the last at Woodvale (always learn something from you!) , but the Lightning trial bird was PS853 - and yep, preparation for the Indonesian conflict, as they were using Mustangs (IIRC).


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 17, 2013)

Excellent shots all around everyone. Terry the Red Arrows shots are exceptional.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks very much Andy. There are many more of the 'Reds', but I just selected a few. I should have been in a better location, as the low-level stuff was hidden by tents and trucks - and a bl**dy big control tower!
Evan, yes, it was PS853 with the Lightning. It was the 'spare' PR19 with BBMF, and sat in the hangar without an engine for some years, before being re-furbed and sold to fund other aircraft for the 'Flight. Got some pics of her partly stripped down in the stuff I took with the BBMF back in '82 and '83.


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2013)

Would love to see those pics sometime Terry!


----------



## rochie (Jun 17, 2013)

better view than i had for the first 4 hours Dogsbody !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2013)

Heck, you look really p*ssed off, Red Two!
Evan, those pics are on transparencies, and I was going to send them to you ages ago, for your PR19 build, but couldn't find them! I've now found them (although they're hiding 'somewhere safe' at the moment!), so I'll scan them and e-mail them (when I re-find them!) once you know where you're going to be living.
More air show pics to follow later tonight.


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2013)

Cheers mate, will let ya know when I do!  (be here for a month yet in any case)

As for Karl, Oooooh, love those traffic jam blues...!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2013)

Another selection, commencing with Prince Harry threatening the V.I.P. / aircrew enclosure with his chopper - if you'll pardon the expression!
*4 -6* No idea if the car is a replica or an actual vintage machine, but the aircraft nose section is from a Shackleton MR1, followed by a view down the hot end of one of the Jaguar's engines.
*7 - 9* A Chinook showed it can be silly.
*10 - 12* Can't remember what these little babies were called, but they were rather neat, and gave a good display.
*13.* One of the Squirrel training helicopters which brought in the Red Arrows crews from Shawbury, where they'd landed.
*14 - 16*. These are the RV8tors, flying - RV8s!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 17, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## A4K (Jun 18, 2013)

Sure are!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks very much, Andy and Evan. Got a few more to come, hopefully later tonight.


----------



## al49 (Jun 18, 2013)

Very nice pictures Terry!
Alberto


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice shots Terry!


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 19, 2013)

Some beautiful pics there Airframes, Rochie April, at least the Birmingham 'Bowl' gave you good weather outside its 'swirl zone' - lets hope it lasts for us 'ere - so far a week of mid to high 20's (Celcius).


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks very much chaps, glad you've enjoyed them.
Here's the final batch from me, and again, these were snatched, from some distance, during my return journey on the 'Dalek' - and unknown to me, I'd accidentally caught that darned thumb wheel, and increased ASA/ISO to 400 - not a great help when shooting against a white cloud background! 
Fortunately, I was able to improve things slightly with the photo-editor programme.
First three are the PRU Spitfire XI, followed by a Tucano from 72 (R) Squadron wearing WW2 desert colours, and, of course, 'Sally B', our own B-17G.
Thanks for all the compliments and comments, and hopefully I'll posy some better stuff once more familiar with this camera.


----------



## A4K (Jun 19, 2013)

Great ones Terry!

Is that scheme on the PR XI accurate, full roundels in 6 positions? Don't think I've ever seen that before.

Would have been much easier getting through the crowds if your buggy really had been a Dalek - 'Exterminate! Exterminate!'


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 19, 2013)

I think its a mix of styles on that Photo-fire, those yellow over wing roundels are definately a composite of years I think... wasn't the yellow outilines abbandoned pre mid '41 upon the wings... except when the camo colours 'contrast' too close to the roundel colours to distinguish, let alone the wight of the paint and to weither or not its applied ontop of the camo too - more wieght and possible airflow/speed disturbance?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 19, 2013)

Great shots Terry. Shame about the ASA slip-up, something I know very well!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2013)

Good shots Terry!

ISO slips happen to the best of us.


----------



## rochie (Jun 19, 2013)

A4K said:


> Great ones Terry!
> 
> Is that scheme on the PR XI accurate, full roundels in 6 positions? Don't think I've ever seen that before.
> 
> Would have been much easier getting through the crowds if your buggy really had been a Dalek - 'Exterminate! Exterminate!'



sure i've seen something about a PR Spitfire with roundels like that so it might be correct Evan


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks chaps, glad you like the few pics. 
At a guess, I'd say the roundels on the PR Spit are post January 1945. when 'C1' Type were introduced on upper surfaces of all day-operating aircraft, with over-size yellow outer ring on low-contrast backgrounds, such as PR types, where the yellow was also included on the under-surfaces. As the aircraft is carrying a specific individual code letter, in the correct colour, size and proportion, I presume the markings are based on an actual example, possibly/probably this very aircraft, as it did serve with PRU, and at one time was actually at Cosford, I believe as an instructional air frame, post war.
I'd have to check the details of the restoration and history to be certain though.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 20, 2013)

The Spitty is PR.XI PL965, which used to be the 'Pink Spit' based at Breighton in Yorkshire, with the Real Aeroplane Company. I'm not sure about the markings; as far as I'm aware they are aunthentic, although non-standard. I do like the Desert scheme on the Tucano. They did a Battle of Britain era markings on one, if I can remember, in 19 Sqn markings.


----------



## A4K (Jun 20, 2013)

Cheers guys, interesting if they are correct! I suppose anything is possible with PRU aircraft too, they did ALOT of experimentation with schemes and markings.


----------

